# painful first period after giving birth



## Millie M (May 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can help. My little boy turned 1 this week and the day after his birthday I began my first period since his birth. It has taken me by surprise with its heaviness and the sharp crampy pains that has come with it as I never had particularly uncomfortable or heavy periods before. The pain kept me awake last night and I was even wondering if I would be able to drive to work this morning. I don't remember anything like this after the birth of my first son and am just wondering if everything is ok. I am still breastfeeding so I don't know if that is a factor but I would have thought that would make the period lighter not heavier but maybe I'm wrong...

Thanks,

Millie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It often is like this for the first few periods, I would say you were lucky with your first. It's alarming, I remember not even being able to get off the loo it was so heavy. If its like this after the next 2 or 3 periods, or doesn't settle in a few days, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Millie M (May 11, 2008)

Just thought I would update in case anyone searches this topic. My first period was unbelievably painful but they settled down after that and returned to normal. Ibuprofen and a hot water bottle got me through the first one!
Mills x


----------

